# R16-300 Questions



## bullitt (Apr 27, 2002)

I just got my DTV reconnected after trying cable for 2 months and for my non HD TV they provided an R16-300 DVR. First question is, can I program 30 second skip into it? I was always able to program my previous unit which was a Phillips TIVO. Secondly, how do you swap the two tuners? Does it lack Double Play buffering? Besides recording one is there a workaround or do I have to wait like we did with original HR21-xxx boxes?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't believe that your R16 will do a 30 second skip or have dual buffers. Those features are unique to the HR series. There was an R22 receiver that was essentially a standard-definition HR21, but it was discontinued some time ago.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You can replace the R15 with an HR series DVR (I'm sure at some cost to you), which would give you all of the features you want. Nothing prevents you from running an SD TV from an HD DVR.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't believe that your R16 will do a 30 second skip or have dual buffers. Those features are unique to the HR series. There was an R22 receiver that was essentially a standard-definition HR21, but it was discontinued some time ago.


I know they discontinued the R22, but it is still shown on the DirecTV web site under their Technology/DVR Receiver page (with the note "R22 pictured above. Your actual DVR may vary.") The installers I had out this week said they hadn't seen an R22 in over 7 months. But I also read where one guy in AR just had 7 R22's installed in his house (early July). Go figure.

To the OP. You should call DirecTV. I got an R16 installed this week. I called to see about upgrading it (I wasn't going do this if the installers showed up with an R22). They are upgrading mine and all I have to pay is shipping (19.95 plus tax - 21.35 total). Call. The worst they can say is $199.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The SD DVRs (R15, R16) do not have 30 second skip. They do not have "double play" (dual buffer feature) either but you can do essentially the same thing by recording both channels and just flip-flopping from one to the other by hitting the "previous channel" key.

As for the 30 skip, I have an R22 and TWO R-15's and although I do like the "30 skip" feature on the R22, it's other drawbacks (like it's lethargic respond when you give it a remote command among other things) make me enjoy the R15 user interface much more.

Play around with your R16 before you decide to spend more money trying to get an R22 or HR (HD) DVR to replace it. You can get pretty good advancing at speeds 2 and 3 and the "autocorrect" feature on the R15/16 works great. This is a feature that knows you are advancing at fast foreward and when you press the PLAY button to stop fast forewarding it backs up a certain amount so it begins playing right where you want it to!


----------



## bullitt (Apr 27, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies, I have my old HR21 that I "own", can this be used with new one cable setup?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, the HR21 would work just fine for what you want/need. Hook it up and have it on-screen on your TV, then call and have it activated.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a R22. What is the 30 second skip and how do you program the dvr?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

To do a 30-seconds skip instead of a slip, do a search for 30SKIP and it will change. To change it back search for 30SLIP. What questions do you have about the DVR programming?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> To do a 30-seconds skip instead of a slip, do a search for 30SKIP and it will change. To change it back search for 30SLIP. What questions do you have about the DVR programming?


A KEYWORD search for 30SKIP. Other searches won't work. (Title, etc.)


----------

